# Golf Monthly's appalling behaviour on Facebook.



## CharlieWebb (Feb 1, 2016)

A video was posted recently on Facebook by Golf Monthly. It was a video of a low stinger fade. Golf monthly claimed it was a shank. Many of the page's followers picked up on this and the fact it was not recorded at 120fps like the caption claimed it was. Any other reasonable company/magazine would have openly accepted this criticism but not Golf Monthly. I will post a couple of quotes which I think are the most diabolical but I will also post the thread link so you can experience this first hand. Craig Bradley wrote 'Can't stop laughing!'
GM:  'Craig Bradley you should probably see a doctor then'
GM then said 'Jon Majka put your hand in your pocket and pay for a magazine, send us a picture of the receipt and then we'll start taking your advice'
Jon Majka then wrote 'Christopher Round 
What I was thinking. 
With public relations like this, why on earth would I WANT to pay my money for this magazine?'
To which GM replied 'Jon Majka Probably best you don't purchase a copy - it contains several words with more than two syllables that you'll struggle to understand'
As I could see GM losing its rag, I felt the need to comment 'I'll have your finest pint of bitter' 
GM sent me a 'hilarious' picture of 'BUTTFACE' ale...
To provide some context, last year I contacted GM to do some work experience. They accepted and we arranged a date. The day it was supposed to happen there was a train strike and so I never got to do my work experience. GM decided to personally attack me at this point 'Charlie Webb email me - we still haven't got you in for your work experience'
Other face bookers expressed their disgust: 'Let's face it, nobody buys magazines anymore and therefore this pish will go bust and the commenter from golf monthly will be jobless...'
'You're attitude here is absolutely disgusting Golf Monthly. If I ever thought about buying your publication again I would now choose an alternative simply because of what you've written here'
I think you get the idea. I'll post the link, you should know they further target me using my Golf presenting and swing video at last year's kings of distance event.
https://m.facebook.com/comment/repl...fid=AQCsRp-P8z8f0gEf&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like
I hope Michael Harris or one of his colleagues sees this and addresses the problem immediately, it is ruining their business after all.
Thanks.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 1, 2016)

Having struggled through that, I don't think journalism would be your thing anyway


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 1, 2016)

Not sure this thread will be here for long.


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh, so you don't have a problem with this? Ignorance at its finest.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll admit, I'm confused. The link is also a dud, page doesn't exist/unavailable error. If the comments from GM do indeed exist then they aren't exactly a shining example of professional social media conduct, but as far as I can tell, this seems a bit more of a personal vendetta that you have.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 1, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			Oh, so you don't have a problem with this? Ignorance at its finest.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a possibility it was hacked, see the link is not working at the moment but their main FB page is fine ?


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 1, 2016)

It is personal vendetta when they start targeting a 15 year old boy. Try this link:https://www.facebook.com/GolfMonthl...1094955723858231/?type=2&theater&notif_t=like - it is Craig Bradley's comment where the silliness unfolds.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 1, 2016)

i dont do faceache so cant really comment ,but.........having read what has been written i am pmsl


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 1, 2016)

If you had done the work experience maybe you would have learnt to write an article correctly !


----------



## Junior (Feb 1, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			A video was posted recently on Facebook by Golf Monthly. It was a video of a low stinger fade. Golf monthly claimed it was a shank. Many of the page's followers picked up on this and the fact it was not recorded at 120fps like the caption claimed it was. Any other reasonable company/magazine would have openly accepted this criticism but not Golf Monthly. I will post a couple of quotes which I think are the most diabolical but I will also post the thread link so you can experience this first hand. Craig Bradley wrote 'Can't stop laughing!'
GM:  'Craig Bradley you should probably see a doctor then'
GM then said 'Jon Majka put your hand in your pocket and pay for a magazine, send us a picture of the receipt and then we'll start taking your advice'
Jon Majka then wrote 'Christopher Round 
What I was thinking. 
With public relations like this, why on earth would I WANT to pay my money for this magazine?'
To which GM replied 'Jon Majka Probably best you don't purchase a copy - it contains several words with more than two syllables that you'll struggle to understand'
As I could see GM losing its rag, I felt the need to comment 'I'll have your finest pint of bitter' 
GM sent me a 'hilarious' picture of 'BUTTFACE' ale...
To provide some context, last year I contacted GM to do some work experience. They accepted and we arranged a date. The day it was supposed to happen there was a train strike and so I never got to do my work experience. GM decided to personally attack me at this point 'Charlie Webb email me - we still haven't got you in for your work experience'
Other face bookers expressed their disgust: 'Let's face it, nobody buys magazines anymore and therefore this pish will go bust and the commenter from golf monthly will be jobless...'
'You're attitude here is absolutely disgusting Golf Monthly. If I ever thought about buying your publication again I would now choose an alternative simply because of what you've written here'
I think you get the idea. I'll post the link, you should know they further target me using my Golf presenting and swing video at last year's kings of distance event.
https://m.facebook.com/comment/repl...fid=AQCsRp-P8z8f0gEf&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like
I hope Michael Harris or one of his colleagues sees this and addresses the problem immediately, it is ruining their business after all.
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Storm in a tea cup.  That 'personal attack' seems like the complete opposite to me.  Looks like they are trying to get you in for work experience?

They are a decent bunch at GM, as are the people on here. Stick around and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 1, 2016)

I can vouch for the fact that it was on GM's FB page, saw it at the time. It was quite funny, some people got a little too serious about whether or not the disastrous MH stroke in a video was a shank or not. The OP does have a point though, a couple of GM's responses went beyond banter. I was half expecting the GM account to invite someone outside for a straightener


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 1, 2016)

Since when do forum posts have to be articles? It was a personal 'dig' at me, is it not obvious they were trying to get under my skin. If you actually read the entirety of the comments you would see the other vicious things they said. I suppose the golf monthly forum was not the best place to come for this as you're all die hard GM readers and don't care about some annoying little child.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Feb 1, 2016)

Having read some of the comments now, in all honesty, whoever was manning the GM FB page had done a bad job at dealing with a bit of trolling. There's a fine line between a bit of banter and laughing it off and then just coming across as a bit personal and not funny. Paddy Power's FB page on the other hand, they know how to do it well. Which reminds me, it's Monday....#FanDenial.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 1, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			and don't care about some annoying little child.
		
Click to expand...

You said it


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 1, 2016)

I really have no interest in what you say. I believe the name given to people like you is 'GCW'.


----------



## Three (Feb 1, 2016)

Three points :


   Definitely not a shank. 

The GM responses are "surprising"... bad publicity imo... 

Charlie Webb, you come across in the conversation you have linked as a completely immature, attention seeking troll.    They did well not to hire you.


----------



## jp5 (Feb 1, 2016)

Charlie, as you get older you'll learn to not get involved in online spats which amount to nothing.

I am surprised at the taunting of Charlie from a respected publication such as GM, mind. Whoever is running the social media accounts should know better.


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 1, 2016)

Regardless of what I came across like, these responses are totally unacceptable. Being a GM subscriber, and lover of the magazine they have lost many a customer because of this.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 1, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			Since when do forum posts have to be articles? It was a personal 'dig' at me, is it not obvious they were trying to get under my skin. If you actually read the entirety of the comments you would see the other vicious things they said. I suppose the golf monthly forum was not the best place to come for this as you're all die hard GM readers and don't care about some annoying little child.
		
Click to expand...


I don't buy the mag, nor have any inclination to do so. I also don't pay any attention to Facebook, especially corporate entries. However having read your outbursts, I cant help but feel the term " and breath" would have applied to make your whole point more easier to understand, and then maybe you would have had more obvious support.
Sadly there are always troll's and keyboard warriers with anything cyber related, that's how it is. Gone are the day's when you needed pen and paper plus a stamp and envelope to make worthy contributions to anything.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 1, 2016)

Can everyone please spare a thought for me..

I was the one who hit the horror shot that was posted on FB. In fact I hit about 10 on the spin with a seven iron. Sickening group of balls lying about 85 yards from the teeing ground and 45 degrees to the right. Could have thrown a blanket over them.

Anyway putting that to one side... we try to respond to as many communications for the GM community as possible be that in the form of posts on here, tweets, FB comments and handwritten reader letters on good old fashioned paper. From one medium to another the content and tone of the response varies. Sometimes we get it right, sometimes we don't.

If you're offended by anything we say then best advice is to unfollow us, don't get involved in the forum, don't buy or unsubscribe from the mag etc etc.

Other sources of golf media who don't bother reply to letters, emails, posts, comments and tweets are available

Remember, anyone disagrees with us and we'll see you behind the bike sheds, loser buys the winner a quarter of their favourite sweets from the tuck shop. Can't say fairer than that!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			Oh, so you don't have a problem with this? Ignorance at its finest.
		
Click to expand...

I'm ignoring you right now


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 1, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			It is personal vendetta when they start targeting a 15 year old boy. Try this link:https://www.facebook.com/GolfMonthl...1094955723858231/?type=2&theater&notif_t=like - it is Craig Bradley's comment where the silliness unfolds.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure why you are saying they have a "personal vendetta" or are "targeting" you. You demanded they respond to you with your post "Stop ignoring my comments. I want attention" then when they respond you ask for a pint of their best bitter which they jokingly respond with a picture of an ale called "Buttface" which to my mind is a mildly amusing response. They asked you to email about work experience which you declined. I assume that by attending the Kings of Distance event and agreeing to be filmed you implicitly gave permission for GM to use those videos. In my opinion it seems as though you are happy to dish it out but start whining when you get a little bit back.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2016)

What a great start to my morning, having a little smile & giggle to myself. 

Next &#127948;


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 2, 2016)

Chances this kid makes it as a journalist ..... about the same as Mike's chances of winning the Open in the next 10 years!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 2, 2016)

I wonder why this thread disappeared from around 6 30 last night until just before 11pm?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2016)

I'll take that work experience slot if it's still going. Got a feeling I need a career change soon!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I wonder why this thread disappeared from around 6 30 last night until just before 11pm?

Click to expand...

Kid had to do his homework. &#128515;


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 2, 2016)

Young (immature by age and life experience) lad rightly points out childish behaviour by professional, adult social media handler whose job it is to respond in a grown up manner even when baited.

Forum decides young lad is the one being childish and mocks his English which, considering his age, towers above many forum regulars who would never have a word said to them regarding their literacy.

Yea, standard forum behaviour; play the man, not the ball.


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

Went to the range actually. Choppers. &#128564;&#128564;


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			Went to the range actually. Choppers. &#55357;&#56884;&#55357;&#56884;
		
Click to expand...

I'm on your side here, but don't get drawn into back and forth bickering because you're outnumbered and you'll never win this one. Take solace in the fact that you were in the right; that's the best way to cope with forums when you're fighting numbers!


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

I agree. All of these blokes picking holes in what was a confusing post, having nothing better to do than try and stand up for GM's posts. Yes, I was provoking a response from them on Facebook however regardless of that, never in a hundred years should they respond in such an unproffessional way.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2016)

So, facebookers post trolling comments hoping to get a response. Manage to provoke a response (which was pretty poor, but appeared to be stooping to the same level as the initial posters), then the facebookers go down like Colombian footballers claiming that they've been shot by GM's own Chopper Harris. 
Yup, pretty much standard Internet behaviour........


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			I'm on your side here, but don't get drawn into back and forth bickering because you're outnumbered and you'll never win this one. Take solace in the fact that you were in the right; that's the best way to cope with forums when you're fighting numbers!
		
Click to expand...

You think there's a "right" side?

There is no "right" side. Just 2 pathetically "wrong" sides. Like a Liverpool derby!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 2, 2016)

A bit of banter taken the wrong way IMO

At 15 though you can be totally forgiven. Sorry if that sounds patronising, it's not meant to be.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			I agree. All of these blokes picking holes in what was a confusing post, having nothing better to do than try and stand up for GM's posts. Yes, I was provoking a response from them on Facebook however regardless of that, never in a hundred years should they respond in such an unproffessional way.
		
Click to expand...

If people stand up for GM it's because they want to - not because they have to! If your post was confusing you should have written it more clearly. It's Facebook and therefore doesn't have to be "professionally" written and it seems they answered in a similar vein to yours, what's wrong with that?


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

I totally understand where you stand on this. If you are a GM forum user, you are likely to engage and find the 'banter' they produced on Facebook amusing. Not everyone on the Facebook page subscribes to the mag or is an active user on the forum. It is these people who are your customers. Without these people your business (which will have to digitalise in the next ten years) will die out. A further note to the keyboard warriors finding fault in my English, I composed the post on my phone whilst walking to the range - after all I was hardly going to write it in iambic pentameter.


----------



## Duckster (Feb 2, 2016)

I think this is terrible.  An absolute travesty that this defamatory insinuation could happen.  I mean, Buttface Ale is actually quite nice.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			I totally understand where you stand on this. If you are a GM forum user, you are likely to engage and find the 'banter' they produced on Facebook amusing. Not everyone on the Facebook page subscribes to the mag or is an active user on the forum. It is these people who are your customers. Without these people your business (which will have to digitalise in the next ten years) will die out. A further note to the keyboard warriors finding fault in my English, I composed the post on my phone whilst walking to the range - after all I was hardly going to write it in iambic pentameter.
		
Click to expand...

You will have your views on things just as others will have theirs. I would accept the half on this one, rather than trying to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory


----------



## richy (Feb 2, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Young (immature by age and life experience) lad rightly points out childish behaviour by professional, adult social media handler whose job it is to respond in a grown up manner even when baited.

Forum decides young lad is the one being childish and mocks his English which, considering his age, towers above many forum regulars who would never have a word said to them regarding their literacy.

Yea, standard forum behaviour; play the man, not the ball.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## One Planer (Feb 2, 2016)

Would anybody like some popcorn?

I know it's early, but the offer is still there 

Posts #32 and #33 sum this up nicely for me.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 2, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Young (immature by age and life experience) lad rightly points out childish behaviour by professional, adult social media handler whose job it is to respond in a grown up manner even when baited.

Forum decides young lad is the one being childish and mocks his English which, considering his age, towers above many forum regulars who would never have a word said to them regarding their literacy.

Yea, standard forum behaviour; play the man, not the ball.
		
Click to expand...


Agreed, very poor from Golf Monthly knowing they were dealing with a 15 year old boy seems like a bit of keyboard Bullying & worse is that it's being done by the editor. As for his response of meeting behind the bike sheds it wouldn't be sweets I would be dishing out if it was my son he was talking too.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 2, 2016)

Best thing all round would be a "with hindsight" apology from GM. Problem would then be sorted and over.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 2, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Best thing all round would be a "with hindsight" apology from GM. Problem would then be sorted and over.
		
Click to expand...


Yep this would be the right thing to do but after reading the GM Editors post it looks like that ain't going to happen, he is looking for sympathy after hitting a few shanks & applauded for bashing a young lad on social media.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Yep this would be the right thing to do but after reading the GM Editors post it looks like that ain't going to happen, he is looking for sympathy after hitting a few shanks & applauded for bashing a young lad on social media.
		
Click to expand...


Especially since Facebook has 1.23 Billion active users, which I think is probably a few more than GM have on this forum.....


----------



## MikeH (Feb 2, 2016)

irony and the internet just don't go together do they

have a good day y'all


----------



## Lambchops (Feb 2, 2016)

what a whiney little scrote the OP comes across as - if he's precious enough to get wound up by a few comments on facebook he's in for a shock when he experiences the real world


----------



## freddielong (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			I agree. All of these blokes picking holes in what was a confusing post, having nothing better to do than try and stand up for GM's posts. Yes, I was provoking a response from them on Facebook however regardless of that, never in a hundred years should they respond in such an unproffessional way.
		
Click to expand...

You wanted a response but didn't get the one you wanted so got upset, reminds me off my 8 year old son.


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			Oh, so you don't have a problem with this?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 2, 2016)

GM are the best
I'd like an M1 driver.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 2, 2016)

the irony of all this BS is that in a few years time Charlie will be the editor of GM.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 2, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			GM are the best
I'd like an M1 driver.
		
Click to expand...

Liking your style there sir.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 2, 2016)

MikeH said:



			Can everyone please spare a thought for me..

I was the one who hit the horror shot that was posted on FB. In fact I hit about 10 on the spin with a seven iron. Sickening group of balls lying about 85 yards from the teeing ground and 45 degrees to the right. Could have thrown a blanket over them.

Anyway putting that to one side... we try to respond to as many communications for the GM community as possible be that in the form of posts on here, tweets, FB comments and handwritten reader letters on good old fashioned paper. From one medium to another the content and tone of the response varies. Sometimes we get it right, sometimes we don't.

If you're offended by anything we say then best advice is to unfollow us, don't get involved in the forum, don't buy or unsubscribe from the mag etc etc.

Other sources of golf media who don't bother reply to letters, emails, posts, comments and tweets are available
*
Remember, anyone disagrees with us and we'll see you behind the bike sheds, loser buys the winner a quarter of their favourite sweets from the tuck shop. Can't say fairer than that!*



Click to expand...

:rofl: you love a straightener don't yer....

What sweets would you choose if you were to win said straightener??

Cola cubes all day long here:rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: you love a straightener don't yer....

What sweets would you choose if you were to win said straightener??

Cola cubes all day long here:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Lemon Sherberts for me Stu.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2016)

Some of the responses on that FB post are awful, particularly this one:

"Yeah Well That's Just Like Your Opinion Man"

Who is running the GM Facebook? That's written like a 13 year old on Twitter. What is it with companies nowadays trying to get involved in "banter" on social media? So cringeworthy.


----------



## richy (Feb 2, 2016)

If somehow the roles were reversed I wonder how many on here would be jumping to the defence of GM? 

Wouldn't want to talk yourself out of a fitting opportunity.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: you love a straightener don't yer....

What sweets would you choose if you were to win said straightener??

Cola cubes all day long here:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

loathed as I am to agree with scooter id go lemon sherbert too


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 2, 2016)

richy said:



			If somehow the roles were reversed I wonder how many on here would be jumping to the defence of GM? 

Wouldn't want to talk yourself out of a fitting opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Nail on head.

No one is saying that social media should be as formal as other correspondence but a line was crossed from banter into insulting. The onus is always on the company (GM in this case) to bring the conversation back to civility and instead they got annoyed and petulant in this case.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 2, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Some of the responses on that FB post are awful, particularly this one:

"Yeah Well That's Just Like Your Opinion Man"

Who is running the GM Facebook? That's written like a 13 year old on Twitter. What is it with companies nowadays trying to get involved in "banter" on social media? So cringeworthy.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a tricky line between the 'corporate PR approved boring as hell' tweet/post and as you say, the company descending down to the level of a lot of the posts. I personally mostly try and avoid the comments on Facebook and Youtube as you can guarantee there will be a few morons making stupid ridiculous comments and rational informed discussion is almost impossible. I'd go as far to day it's even worse than we get on here, it's that bad.


----------



## Break90 (Feb 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: you love a straightener don't yer....

What sweets would you choose if you were to win said straightener??

Cola cubes all day long here:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Only if they're the soft centred ones, the hard ones play havoc with my teeth. Would probably prefer strawberry bon-bons tbh :thup:


----------



## gmc40 (Feb 2, 2016)

With regards to the initial posts pointing out the inaccuracy of the video I wouldn't call them 'trolling' like the GM representative did. It wasn't a shank so why not say so. The kid was a bit demanding to be fair but the GM chap comes across as a cocky nob. On there and the two posts here.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 2, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			With regards to the initial posts pointing out the inaccuracy of the video I wouldn't call them 'trolling' like the GM representative did. It wasn't a shank so why not say so. The kid was a bit demanding to be fair but the GM chap comes across as a cocky nob. On there and the two posts here.
		
Click to expand...

More popcorn?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 2, 2016)

One positive to come from this is a certain mod doesn't have to "hide behind Mike Harris and protect GM's brand/image" closing threads etc based on Mike's "if you don't like it don't subscribe attitude "


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Cola cubes all day long here:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wrong answer!



Rooter said:



			Lemon Sherberts for me Stu.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong answer!



MikeH said:



			loathed as I am to agree with scooter id go lemon sherbert too
		
Click to expand...

Wrong answer!


Chocolate eclairs every time


----------



## Stuey01 (Feb 2, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Some of the responses on that FB post are awful, particularly this one:

"Yeah Well That's Just Like Your Opinion Man"

Who is running the GM Facebook? That's written like a 13 year old on Twitter. What is it with companies nowadays trying to get involved in "banter" on social media? So cringeworthy.
		
Click to expand...

That post is a quote from the dude in "The Big Lebowski" movie.
Quite funny for those that got the reference.

The rest of the Facebook thread is pretty sorry reading tbf, from all concerned.


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

If nothing else, this incident shows GM's true colours and the fact they are a poorly managed magazine which of all the magazines which will enevitably die out will be the first.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			If nothing else, this incident shows GM's true colours and the fact they are a poorly managed magazine which of all the magazines which will enevitably die out will be the first.
		
Click to expand...

If you are so hacked off with GM I'm surprised you are still posting on it's forum. Plenty of others out there for you to choose from. Why not check out the Scottish breakaway one? I think their post count is in double figures every month  :thup:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			If nothing else, this incident shows GM's true colours and the fact they are a poorly managed magazine which of all the magazines which will enevitably die out will be the first.
		
Click to expand...


I think you're propably just going to stoke their ire in the matter, so I would be inclined to either let it go, or try a little less antagonism.
I am suprised though that almost 24 hrs since this thread was first started that no one at GM has looked at the bigger picture or taken stock of what's been said and thought " perhaps we got it wrong" and offered an apology. Irrespective of the words used against them or written they have to be the bigger and obviously corporate person and admit to a mistake being made. At least then this can be put to bed.


----------



## Duckster (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			If nothing else, this incident shows GM's true colours and the fact they are a poorly managed magazine which of all the magazines which will enevitably die out will be the first.
		
Click to expand...

Come on.  It was funny!  Look at your posts "Fire him, hire me".  Is that a stern request to make a person lose their job so you can have it?  What about their kids and the mortgage?  Or is it just something that a kids put on FB?  "Stop ignoring my comments. I want attention." Says it all really.

I thought the line from The Big Lebowski was brilliant and if you've watched the film you'd get it.

It's humour (or bantz / banter / whatever it is you crazy kids call it nowadays). 

And everyone knows that blackcurrant and liquorice are the daddies.


----------



## G.U.R (Feb 2, 2016)

Yep that paints dry now.....

Oh and i'll have a quarter of Sweet Peanuts please!!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			If nothing else, this incident shows GM's true colours and the fact they are a poorly managed magazine which of all the magazines which will enevitably die out will be the first.
		
Click to expand...

I'm amazed someone of your tender years know so much about the publishing industry and how it works. How aren't you already in editorial role at a large multi-national I'll never know


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 2, 2016)

MikeH said:



			loathed as I am to agree with scooter id go lemon sherbert too
		
Click to expand...

Err, not Everton mints?!?


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

Sarcasm?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			If nothing else, this incident shows GM's true colours and the fact they are a poorly managed magazine which of all the magazines which will enevitably die out will be the first.
		
Click to expand...

Just took the time to read the FBook thread you posted, you tried humour and GM tried it back, you tried smart arse remarks and 1 or 2 people joined you, you baited GM and then threatened them and called Jake a sad middle aged bloke, and to all this you are now on here trying to embarass them.

Even though you're 15 and they could of backed out, i also agree with them protecting their corner, if you're going to throw insults out, don't expect them to sit back and take it.

Early on in the thread on Facebook GM stated it was a fun video and they ignored your posts to the point you posted "Stop ignoring my comments. I want attention" I read this as you wanting some of the flack the other trolls were getting.

Nobody wins in this instance.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 2, 2016)

Just read this thread and the FB page. 

That is 20 minutes of my life I won't get back.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 2, 2016)

Duckster said:



			Come on.  It was funny!  Look at your posts "Fire him, hire me".  Is that a stern request to make a person lose their job so you can have it?  What about their kids and the mortgage?  Or is it just something that a kids put on FB?  "Stop ignoring my comments. I want attention." Says it all really.

I thought the line from The Big Lebowski was brilliant and if you've watched the film you'd get it.

It's humour (or bantz / banter / whatever it is you crazy kids call it nowadays). 

And everyone knows that blackcurrant and *liquorice* are the daddies.
		
Click to expand...

Liquorice!!!!  It takes a lot to end up on my ignore list but I think you've just managed it sir. Liquorice is the work of the devil.  Weirdo.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 2, 2016)

Ethan said:



			Just read this thread and the FB page. 

That is 20 minutes of my life I won't get back.
		
Click to expand...

Care to summarise as I can't be bothered myself?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 2, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			With regards to the initial posts pointing out the inaccuracy of the video I wouldn't call them 'trolling' like the GM representative did. It wasn't a shank so why not say so. The kid was a bit demanding to be fair but the GM chap comes across as a cocky nob. On there and the two posts here.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's one less competitor to worry about regarding the TM day at Wentworth....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Care to summarise as I can't be bothered myself?
		
Click to expand...

It goes like this.

Video claiming to be a shank in slo-mo is posted, people then study said video and say video is niether ashank or slo-mo and GM should be ashamed putting such misinformation out.

Some people replied to by GM, GM state fun video

Others join in,

GM and some trade insults.

Some others join in.

GM posts video's

Kid throws teddy in the corner and threatens legal action.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Care to summarise as I can't be bothered myself?
		
Click to expand...

Mike H shanked the ball on video.

The internet debated whether it was a shank including how it was filmed.

The banter got a bit out of control but nobody was hurt.

Some noses later appeared to be out of joint. The End.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			If nothing else, this incident shows GM's true colours and the fact they are a poorly managed magazine which of all the magazines which will enevitably die out will be the first.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously pmsl.

So you don't get your own way and you don't get to hear what you want to hear then GM will inevitably die out because its your opinion that they are poorly managed!. I would rather buy from a magazine that doesn't do corporate speak and tells it like it is, its ran by golfers for golfers and I wouldn't want to see that changed.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 2, 2016)

As an aside, that video in slo-mo looks about as fast as my normal swing...


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Just took the time to read the FBook thread you posted, you tried humour and GM tried it back, you tried smart arse remarks and 1 or 2 people joined you, you baited GM and then threatened them and called Jake a sad middle aged bloke, and to all this you are now on here trying to embarass them.

Even though you're 15 and they could of backed out, i also agree with them protecting their corner, if you're going to throw insults out, don't expect them to sit back and take it.

Early on in the thread on Facebook GM stated it was a fun video and they ignored your posts to the point you posted "Stop ignoring my comments. I want attention" I read this as you wanting some of the flack the other trolls were getting.

Nobody wins in this instance.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, that M1 is mine.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			Hey, that M1 is mine.....
		
Click to expand...

Your safe, I've not entered, I'm putting myself in the good books for another day


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			It goes like this.

Video claiming to be a shank in slo-mo is posted, people then study said video and say video is niether ashank or slo-mo and GM should be ashamed putting such misinformation out.

Some people replied to by GM, GM state fun video

Others join in,

GM and some trade insults.

Some others join in.

GM posts video's

Kid throws teddy in the corner and threatens legal action.
		
Click to expand...

Normal kind of thread on FaceBook then...


----------



## ADB (Feb 2, 2016)

Admittedly I didn't read all the FB exchanges, but i cant believed people got their undergarments in a twist about whether it was a shank, push-slice, slice or whatever....these people need to get some perspective in their lives first & foremost.


----------



## gmc40 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well that's one less competitor to worry about regarding the TM day at Wentworth....

Click to expand...

It's ok hadn't even heard about it. I post here rarely.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Cola cubes all day long here
		
Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			Lemon Sherberts for me Stu.
		
Click to expand...




MikeH said:



			loathed as I am to agree with scooter id go lemon sherbert too
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Chocolate eclairs every time
		
Click to expand...




Duckster said:



			And everyone knows that blackcurrant and liquorice are the daddies.
		
Click to expand...




G.U.R said:



			Oh and i'll have a quarter of Sweet Peanuts please!!
		
Click to expand...




SaintHacker said:



			Err, not Everton mints?!?
		
Click to expand...

All as nice as the above are, there is only one winner and that has to be Chewing Nuts.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 2, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			All as nice as the above are, there is only one winner and that has to be Chewing Nuts.
		
Click to expand...

Hey you all forgot rhubarb and custard


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 2, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Hey you all forgot rhubarb and custard
		
Click to expand...

I did think about them as well as Pear Drops, sour apples and pineapple cubes, but chewing nuts won through, only because I found a shop that sells them a few weeks back bought a quarter and had ate them before I got home.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2016)

I think the lad should buy some Jelly Babies, unfortunately there aren't any little fat ones he can bite the heads off so he'll have to use his imagination, a key skill for any future up and coming editor &#128521;&#127948;&#128514;


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

Pipe down with your demoralising comments. I'm 15.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2016)

Being 15 isn't an excuse for being an arse on the internet.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			Pipe down with your demoralising comments. I'm 15.
		
Click to expand...

If you're gonna play with the big boys, and give it out you have to accept that some people won't agree with you and they'll give it back. that's life, get over it and go and expend your energy on something more worthwhile than whining on a forum.


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

Wasn't being an arse.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			Pipe down with your demoralising comments. I'm 15.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I've read nothing in your OP referring to your age so at that point you were just looking to score some hits and put GM down, now it hasn't gone your way on here you want to use your age as some extra leverage, sorry but you can't have it all your own way,


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2016)

Just wondering if OP goes to Marlborough College.  Chaps who attend there most certainly wouldn't take any nonsense from oiks.  Just wondering


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

Some people cough *SaintHacker* have used my age against me. Wasn't using it as leverage.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			Wasn't being an arse.
		
Click to expand...

Some have agreed with you and, typically, that's the best you can expect in the real world. Bearing in mind it's 3:45pm you should either be in school or you're actually a lot older, which your grammar suggests, and you're just a troll.


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't actually.


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

School ends at 3:10 these days, dad.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			School ends at 3:10 these days, dad.
		
Click to expand...

get and do your homework then:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			School ends at 3:10 these days, dad.
		
Click to expand...

Lol - and that's your best comeback. Maybe you are only 15 after all.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 2, 2016)

Charlie, go hit a few balls on the range or play a few holes before dark. It will be more productive for you  :thup:


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Lol - and that's your best comeback. Maybe you are only 15 after all.
		
Click to expand...

Did you think I wasn't?


----------



## Rooter (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			Did you think I wasn't?
		
Click to expand...

Its hard to tell behind an internet persona. Sometimes i pretend to be a decent golfer! never believe or trust anyone!


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			get and do your homework then:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually off to bun a zoot like all the other teenagers. Then I'm going to listen to some rap music and spit at old people.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2016)

CharlieWebb said:



			I'm actually off to bun a zoot like all the other teenagers. Then I'm going to listen to some rap music and spit at old people.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it'll be a touch more productive than today's efforts Charlie 

 In all honesty, I understand your issue. I don't agree with your method of complaint though. In fact, I'm not even sure you have anything to complain about. The whole situation was ridiculous, and you all played an equal part in the farce. If you no longer have an affinity with GM, then why not just send in a letter of complaint, then take your business elsewhere. This whole thing just screams "pay attention to me".


----------



## CharlieWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Sounds like it'll be a touch more productive than today's efforts Charlie 

 In all honesty, I understand your issue. I don't agree with your method of complaint though. In fact, I'm not even sure you have anything to complain about. The whole situation was ridiculous, and you all played an equal part in the farce. If you no longer have an affinity with GM, then why not just send in a letter of complaint, then take your business elsewhere. This whole thing just screams "pay attention to me".
		
Click to expand...

I have done, however Mike Harris doesn't seem to care. But I agree, my approach was wrong. I was 'attention seeking' on the Facebook thread, you could say annoying. Having seen GM's previous responses I was hoping to get a similar one. When they asked me sarcastically whether I was still up for work experience I felt exposes. These people were using private discussions that had happened previously against me in a public and some would go as far as saying abusive way. Im not a sensitive person, the reason I posted this on the forum was to share the really poor customer communication GM showed. I was shocked.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 2, 2016)

OK  time to draw a line under this thread - everyone's had their say.

FYI I have disciplined the staff member who was looking after FB on the day in question. He's been banned from the GM tuck shop for a month. No Bertie Basset Allsorts for him.


----------

